# Grapefruit juice for ovulation!



## Mommy2E

Before I got pregnant (miscarriage in July) I was ovulating around CD 19, 20, 21 WITH soy (wasn't ovulating at all without soy). Well, after the miscarriage I ovulated on my own (yay!) but still late (Cd21) and had almost no CM. I read grapefruit juice can move up your O date and give you more CM and a lot of people said that its a myth! I am living proof its true! A few days after drinking it I had tons of CM and kept drinking it and I o'd this month on either CD12 or 13 (FF is saying CD12 right now) but I think it was CD13 becase I had EWCM and o cramping! I haven't experienced such an early and strong o in ages! So, hey, it's worth a try!

Only disappointing thing is, we didn't BD around CD12, just CD13 because I planned on "going at it" full force from CD14 on (since my history os o'ing so late!) so I worry we're out this month, but still thrilled with the results of the grapefruit juice!


----------



## Dazed125

First month with grapefruit juice for me too, it didn't change my O date but I definitely had more mucus. Good luck! X


----------



## hopeforamirac

I have not heard it change ov date but it def helps with mucus i have used it for a few months and find it really makes a difference


----------



## Ash0619

Started it yesterday, hoping for better mucus! Good to know that it may move up O day cause that isn't something I've heard. I'm only CD 7 today so we'll see! I'll hopefully start opks on cd 10.


----------



## x Helen x

Sounds interesting, so is there a right/wrong time to start drinking it? Should I start on a certain cycle day or do you just start on CD1?


----------



## CuddleBunny

Thank you for sharing! :dance:


----------



## Mishou

Never heard of that, but thats awsome. Thanks! :dust:


----------



## whimesy3

I'm drinking the GFJ now. I really have never heard that it moves up Ovulation. Are you sure your cycle is not just natually becoming more "normal"?


----------



## CuddleBunny

I like seeing that it helped CM for your ladies. I am deffo picking some up if I don't get my bfp at the end of my 2ww :)


----------



## Miaowzen

Sounds great! Pity grapefruit tastes so horrid. Do you sweeten it?


----------



## CuddleBunny

Knowing me I would probably add half a cup of sugar to my glass :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Yeah!!! Icky grapefruit! I was thinking honey


----------



## CuddleBunny

Mmm, good idea :thumbup: I have some delish organic honey I always get from the local farmer's markets.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh lovely. I get raw and organic too


----------



## Stinas

It really does work. I used it last cycle. I cant stand the taste, but to make it slightly better I would shake the bottle like crazy and pour it in a glass full of ice and drink it quick with a straw. After a few days of doing this, it starts to taste like Orange juice.


----------



## Ash0619

Ive actually been enjoying it lately. :shrug: oh well, lol. I'm glad for that! How much are you ladies drinking? One glass a day?


----------



## irmastar

thanks for sharing ladies. is there a right time to start taking? or should i start from cd1?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i have used grapefruit juice before and it really helped with the CM! I just hate the taste of it so i switched to EPO which helps too. But GFJ is more "natural"


----------



## Ash0619

irmastar said:


> thanks for sharing ladies. is there a right time to start taking? or should i start from cd1?

I think the earlier the better, cause it probably needs to be in your system to effect your CM. I'm trying to figure out how much per day people who have seen a difference usually drink. I drink about a cup a day, but the GFJ I drink is from a health food store and it comes in pretty small bottles, so I would like to stick to a cup a day if that will make a difference. :)


----------



## irmastar

thank u i will sure buy it


----------



## CanadianMaple

I am going to buy some tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Ash0619

Make sure its not from concentrate!!


----------



## nevernormal

Has anyone experienced delayed ovulation with grapefruit juice? I drank it last cycle as I was on clomid and wanted to see if it would help my cm, but then I didn't O until CD33! I had stopped drinking it around CD17 (probably a few days after) as that's when I was SUPPOSED to ovulate based on my first cycle of clomid. 

The only other reason I am thinking it might affect it, is last winter I was eating 1/2 grapefruit most mornings for breakfast, and I had nearly a 12 week cycle. I obviously don't remember what days exactly that I ate it, or if I had stopped eating it by then because we weren't getting any good ones in the store anymore (or I just got burned out on it, lol). 

Definitely skipping the grapefruit this cycle. Going to try preseed!


----------



## Miaowzen

Must have been so much estrogen in your system that it acted like a bc pill. The grapefruit prevents breakdown of estrogen in the liver. Amazing that that happened really


----------



## charliekay

im definately going to give this a try....i love grapefruit! :) xx


----------



## nevernormal

Miaowzen said:


> Must have been so much estrogen in your system that it acted like a bc pill. The grapefruit prevents breakdown of estrogen in the liver. Amazing that that happened really

Lol yeah I'm discovering that my body seems to be a lot more sensitive to things that I would have ever thought. My mom has always been regular, and my sister has been mostly regular, and for a large part of my life I was definitely eating the same stuff/in the same environment as them! So I always just thought it was internal issues that couldn't be helped without doctors and such. Not that I'm going to stop going to the doctor, but I am getting more excited as I research external things I can change that may help :)


----------



## Miaowzen

It's always possible. I've been taking a lot of herbs this month and FF says I have ovulated over a week early. I'm still not sure if it's true though, a bit unexpected


----------



## lisap2008

nevernormal said:


> Miaowzen said:
> 
> 
> Must have been so much estrogen in your system that it acted like a bc pill. The grapefruit prevents breakdown of estrogen in the liver. Amazing that that happened really
> 
> Lol yeah I'm discovering that my body seems to be a lot more sensitive to things that I would have ever thought. My mom has always been regular, and my sister has been mostly regular, and for a large part of my life I was definitely eating the same stuff/in the same environment as them! So I always just thought it was internal issues that couldn't be helped without doctors and such. Not that I'm going to stop going to the doctor, but I am getting more excited as I research external things I can change that may help :)Click to expand...

yeah you cant take it with clomid because grapefruit juice boosts the levels of estrogen and will cancel out the clomid.
I am sensitive to things too so I am staying away from the grapefruit juice.


----------



## AMN21

I've read this somewhere else before! I love grapefuit juice and have been drinking it this cycle! I think its helped my CM some but its only been a couple weeks!


----------



## canntinny

I'm only CD 7 today so we'll see! I'll hopefully start opks on cd 10.


----------



## Ash0619

Hey, a little update on the grapefruit juice. I had some pretty decent EWCM on CD 9 and 10, but I haven't O'd yet! I'm on CD 12 now, and I've had watery CM all day. I think my CM was better this month than last month, just wishing it would line up better with ovulation! lol. Hopefully though, I'll get more EWCM on ovulation day.


----------



## x Helen x

Update from me too, I woke up today and HELLO EWCM! lol! I have more of it today than I have ever seen. Haven't had my surge on OPKs yet but going to test again later today.

So the grapefruit juice gets a big :thumbup: from me!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wow thats amazing if this month is not my month then I will definetly be buying me some grapefruit juice:)


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow awesome thread!!!!! I am going to buy some tonight. I'm on CD1 but hopefully it will help with CM. Maybe combining it with preseed will be a win!


----------



## jaydee79

you might inspire ppl to go out and drink more graphfruit juice now :haha: wow intresting iv never heard of that myth but thats great good on ya ;) lots of sticky :baby: :dust: and GL :D xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I just bought some today. How much do I need to drink?


----------



## Ash0619

CanadianMaple said:


> I just bought some today. How much do I need to drink?

Make sure it's not from concentrate, I made that mistake the first time I went out and bought some :dohh:
I think most ladies, including myself, just drink one glass a day. Too much citrus fruit is supposed to be bad for ttc. But if you start drinking it early on in your cycle, it should build up nicely by O time. 

As the day goes on for me today, I'm getting wetter and wetter. I did an opk a few hours ago and it was very negative. I hope I O soon, cause this CM is great! (lol, the things I'm excited about while ttc).


----------



## mybabyluv3

The grapefruit juice definitely worked for me. I usually have to really search for a sign of ewcm. Thing is I took it during af and had ewcm right after it stopped. Started bding early too thinking the soy moved my O up. Ie didn't


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry......I didn't want to keep drinking it cuz I didn't want it to cause too much acid. Ewcm was gone after a few days then it went sticky\creamy and the bd stopped then bam, here comes my temp drop and O cd16. So I have no idea when I should start and stop it this cycle.


----------



## x Helen x

I'm wondering if it gives you EWCM regardless of when you ovulate? I had EWCM yesterday (not so much today... yet!) but no positive OPK yet. It sounds as though it creates EWCM not just around the time of O but in general. Either way it's surely a good thing.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wow, I never heard of grapefruit juice doing anything to ovulation.. Thanks for the info! :)


----------



## NikkiS

Is there a particular brand of GF juice that is best? What about pink GF juice?? I'm gonna swing by the store on my lunch hour! :)


----------



## Ash0619

I got mine from a local health food store and let me tell you...I've conclude that grapefruit juice is magical. I have been soaking wet all day (sry) and I'm excited to BD tonight!! Can't wait til FF predicts my O day!


----------



## AMN21

I'm highly convinced its helped! My EWCM is definitely there!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mybabyluv3

What do you girls think? I drank gfj during af last cycle and it worked. From the end of my cycle it I was very wet for a few days and had ewcm, which normally I barely see. I didn't want to take it too close to O because of the acidity but when I took it so early in my cyle I had dried up by the time of O. CD4 now. When do you think I should drink it? Been Oing cd16 but I am taking soy and that may bump up my O. Last time because of the fertile mucus i believed I was Oing early and did all my bding then took a break and missed O because I had only creamy/sticky cm.


----------



## Ash0619

I don't think it could hurt you too much at O if you're only drinking one glass per day.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I just remember someone had said be careful because we want an alkalinic environment for the sperm so too much grapefruit may be a bad thing. Is a cup a day enough, you think?


----------



## JoycieB

NikkiS said:


> Is there a particular brand of GF juice that is best? What about pink GF juice?? I'm gonna swing by the store on my lunch hour! :)

Oooh i'd like to know this one too, as my local supermarket only has pure pink grapefruit juice, the plain grapefruit juice is made from concentrate.


----------



## NikkiS

JoycieB said:


> NikkiS said:
> 
> 
> Is there a particular brand of GF juice that is best? What about pink GF juice?? I'm gonna swing by the store on my lunch hour! :)
> 
> Oooh i'd like to know this one too, as my local supermarket only has pure pink grapefruit juice, the plain grapefruit juice is made from concentrate.Click to expand...

I got the pink grapefruit juice (label says NOT FROM CONCENTRATE) I hope this stuff helps!!!


----------



## JoycieB

NikkiS said:


> JoycieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikkiS said:
> 
> 
> Is there a particular brand of GF juice that is best? What about pink GF juice?? I'm gonna swing by the store on my lunch hour! :)
> 
> Oooh i'd like to know this one too, as my local supermarket only has pure pink grapefruit juice, the plain grapefruit juice is made from concentrate.Click to expand...
> 
> I got the pink grapefruit juice (label says NOT FROM CONCENTRATE) I hope this stuff helps!!!Click to expand...

Me too! I'm doing everything this month, short of dancing naked under a full moon . . . . that plan is for next cycle! :happydance:


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi girls 

I also heard that it lowers cholesterol. I am almost sure that I ovulated early this month. Recently my cycles have been up to 40days long, so was hoping for an early ovulation this cycle. Without thinking i have been eating and drinking more nutrients. I have been drinking pomegranite and blueberry juice high in antioxidants and I had half a grapefruit (white) for breaky the other day.... then I started to notice eggwhite CM getting clearer and more stretchy each day.... it's only cycle day 18 today and I have had ovulation pains last three days. Maybe the grapefruit and other healthy habits helped me ovulate sooner!!!! Oh I really hope so!!! Feeling good even if we don't conceive as it means we can try again sooner rather than waiting out a mega long cycle. :happydance:


----------



## mybabyluv3

That is good news. Hope you Ovulate soon and get that BFP so you don't even have to worry about next time. Babydust!!!


----------



## amber0134

It definitively give me more cm! But i don't know about it helping with ovulation really


----------



## msprincess

Hi girls!

Really excited about the grapefruit juice now. Just a quick question, does it work if I juice an actual grapefruit or even just eat half a grapefruit, as I can't find any gfj that's not from concentrate? Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Wannabeam

msprincess said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Really excited about the grapefruit juice now. Just a quick question, does it work if I juice an actual grapefruit or even just eat half a grapefruit, as I can't find any gfj that's not from concentrate? Thanks xxxxx

yep! it's way better to juice a grapefruit or eat half. :thumbup:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I used OS 100% ruby red. That was just fine. I usually can barely see any ewcm. Just bought some today!


----------



## hasti2011

TeddyBearPug said:


> i have used grapefruit juice before and it really helped with the CM! I just hate the taste of it so i switched to EPO which helps too. But GFJ is more "natural"

 hi dear Teddy 
i have fibroids too, i bought EPO and started it from cd1 but around cd7 i read that it makes fibroid bigger so i stopped it and switch to grapefruit juice. so i think you would better search more about it it.


----------



## TryinFor1

I know this thread is a a teensy but old but have any of you ladies taken it with clomid? I thought it would help but just read that it might counteract with it and I dont want that!


----------



## futrbabymaker

Wait...You could drink too much? I have been drinking quite a bit of it lately.


----------



## TryinFor1

I think it might affect with the acidity if you drink too much.. at least that is what I had gathered..


----------



## jm823

I have been taking it and it defiantly gave me more CM but it did not move my O day I am still waiting to O :nope:


----------



## nevernormal

TryinFor1 said:


> I know this thread is a a teensy but old but have any of you ladies taken it with clomid? I thought it would help but just read that it might counteract with it and I dont want that!

I'm fairly certain it delayed my O on clomid, but I haven't heard anyone else say that... so maybe I'm just more sensitive.


----------



## Jezzielin

Happy Saturday all! I think I am going to have an extra glass this morning :coffee:...


----------



## TryinFor1

I drank some yesterday and I feel like it intanstly affected me. I was only cd6 yesterdat, right after AF has ended, so my cm should have been dry. But it definitely wasnt. It was alternating between like a stretchy/gummy (kinda abundant and weird looking) and creamy. 

I keep deciding on if I should keep using it.

NEVERNORMAL

What is the reason you are on clomid, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## nevernormal

Trying, I hadn't had AF in over 3 months and wasn't ovulating. I've always had irregular cycles.


----------



## x Helen x

Well girls, last cycle was my first month trying grapefruit juice and I got my first BFP after 6 months of trying! Sadly it ended in a chemical BUT at least now I know that I can conceive and that I'm doing everything right, and supposedly you are more fertile in the months following a chemical so ROLL ON NOVEMBER OVULATION!!! :rofl:

Here is a little list of the new things I tried last cycle that "worked" for me, just in case anyone is interested!

Grapefruit Juice - 1 glass a day in the 7 days leading up to ovulation
EPO - 2 capsules a day from CD1 to CD, 3 capsules a day from CD11 to CD18
Wearing fertility bracelet 24/7
Digital OPKs in addition to regular OPKs (very helpful as I never get a clear positive on regular ones, but got my smiley on digis)
Only decaff coffee before and after ovulation

Who knows if any of these things helped, or if it was simply chance!

This month I am going to try the same (if it worked once then surely it can work again!) and I might add green tea if I can bring myself to drink the stuff (yuck!).

What's does everyone else have planned for this cycle?

Good luck to all those grapefruit gals currently in the TWW!


----------



## LlamaTree

Hi all-

I've been doing the grapefruit juice this cycle too and have definitely noticed more CM.

I have been getting EWCM on days where I've gotten negative OPKs. Have you all been judging O based on the OPKs and not CM since the grapefruit juice is changing CM?

Thanks!


----------



## Ash0619

LlamaTree said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I've been doing the grapefruit juice this cycle too and have definitely noticed more CM.
> 
> I have been getting EWCM on days where I've gotten negative OPKs. Have you all been judging O based on the OPKs and not CM since the grapefruit juice is changing CM?
> 
> Thanks!

Oh yeah, I don't use my CM at all any more as an indicator of O! Last month, I had EWCM from CD 8 to CD 20. This month, I just got EWCM yesterday for the first time- CD 9! I guess that is going to be normal for me while drinking GFJ!


----------



## Rachel789

I am on CD1 this is officially my 3rd month TTC after stopping BCP in August after being on it for 12 years straight! I charted last month and I oved on CD 24. I really did not noticed any EWCM so I would like to try GFJ this month. When do you suggest I start drinking it? 

I am not sure when I will ovulate as my body is still adjusting from stopping BCP. Should I just start drinking it around CD10 and continue until my temps confirm ovulation?

Also do you ladies just drink one glass a day? I do not want to do overdo it and cause any problems!


----------



## LlamaTree

Rachel789 said:


> I am on CD1 this is officially my 3rd month TTC after stopping BCP in August after being on it for 12 years straight! I charted last month and I oved on CD 24. I really did not noticed any EWCM so I would like to try GFJ this month. When do you suggest I start drinking it?
> 
> I am not sure when I will ovulate as my body is still adjusting from stopping BCP. Should I just start drinking it around CD10 and continue until my temps confirm ovulation?
> 
> Also do you ladies just drink one glass a day? I do not want to do overdo it and cause any problems!

1 glass a day is usually good. It kicks in pretty soon, you'll probably see more CM about 2 hours or so after drinking it, so try to drink it a little while before you BD.

I've been drinking it all cycle, but a week or so before/during O would be OK too. 

Good luck with everything...coming off BCP sucks! My cycles are still not normal after stopping in June!


----------



## Rachel789

LlamaTree said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I am on CD1 this is officially my 3rd month TTC after stopping BCP in August after being on it for 12 years straight! I charted last month and I oved on CD 24. I really did not noticed any EWCM so I would like to try GFJ this month. When do you suggest I start drinking it?
> 
> I am not sure when I will ovulate as my body is still adjusting from stopping BCP. Should I just start drinking it around CD10 and continue until my temps confirm ovulation?
> 
> Also do you ladies just drink one glass a day? I do not want to do overdo it and cause any problems!
> 
> 1 glass a day is usually good. It kicks in pretty soon, you'll probably see more CM about 2 hours or so after drinking it, so try to drink it a little while before you BD.
> 
> I've been drinking it all cycle, but a week or so before/during O would be OK too.
> 
> Good luck with everything...coming off BCP sucks! My cycles are still not normal after stopping in June!Click to expand...

How many days have your cylces been since you stopped?

My first cylce was 44 days ( I am not sure if I ov'ed that month because I did not temp the first cycle). 

My second cycle was 37 days and I temped so I can see I ov'ed around CD 24 or 25.

I am hoping my next cycle will be even shorter but from what I read about people coming off BCP there is no gaurantee. It can even become longer again for no apparent reason! I wish I never started it.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oooo i'll definitely get my OH to buy me some of the grapefruit juice!!! GL ladies!
xx


----------



## LlamaTree

Rachel789 said:


> LlamaTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I am on CD1 this is officially my 3rd month TTC after stopping BCP in August after being on it for 12 years straight! I charted last month and I oved on CD 24. I really did not noticed any EWCM so I would like to try GFJ this month. When do you suggest I start drinking it?
> 
> I am not sure when I will ovulate as my body is still adjusting from stopping BCP. Should I just start drinking it around CD10 and continue until my temps confirm ovulation?
> 
> Also do you ladies just drink one glass a day? I do not want to do overdo it and cause any problems!
> 
> 1 glass a day is usually good. It kicks in pretty soon, you'll probably see more CM about 2 hours or so after drinking it, so try to drink it a little while before you BD.
> 
> I've been drinking it all cycle, but a week or so before/during O would be OK too.
> 
> Good luck with everything...coming off BCP sucks! My cycles are still not normal after stopping in June!Click to expand...
> 
> How many days have your cylces been since you stopped?
> 
> My first cylce was 44 days ( I am not sure if I ov'ed that month because I did not temp the first cycle).
> 
> My second cycle was 37 days and I temped so I can see I ov'ed around CD 24 or 25.
> 
> I am hoping my next cycle will be even shorter but from what I read about people coming off BCP there is no gaurantee. It can even become longer again for no apparent reason! I wish I never started it.Click to expand...

First was 28, then 39, then 39, and the last was 33. I only started using OPKs last cycle, so I know I Oed on day 22. Before that, not sure. (I was under the mistaken impression that this whole thing would be so easy!)

Like you, I'm hoping to shorten this one a little, but last month my luteal phase was only 10 days, so I don't want that to get any shorter! I'm just happy to be back in the "normal" range again.

I kinda wish I hadn't started either...although I think back fondly on the days of clear skin. All these hormones are giving some nasty acne.


----------



## Rachel789

LlamaTree said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LlamaTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I am on CD1 this is officially my 3rd month TTC after stopping BCP in August after being on it for 12 years straight! I charted last month and I oved on CD 24. I really did not noticed any EWCM so I would like to try GFJ this month. When do you suggest I start drinking it?
> 
> I am not sure when I will ovulate as my body is still adjusting from stopping BCP. Should I just start drinking it around CD10 and continue until my temps confirm ovulation?
> 
> Also do you ladies just drink one glass a day? I do not want to do overdo it and cause any problems!
> 
> 1 glass a day is usually good. It kicks in pretty soon, you'll probably see more CM about 2 hours or so after drinking it, so try to drink it a little while before you BD.
> 
> I've been drinking it all cycle, but a week or so before/during O would be OK too.
> 
> Good luck with everything...coming off BCP sucks! My cycles are still not normal after stopping in June!Click to expand...
> 
> How many days have your cylces been since you stopped?
> 
> My first cylce was 44 days ( I am not sure if I ov'ed that month because I did not temp the first cycle).
> 
> My second cycle was 37 days and I temped so I can see I ov'ed around CD 24 or 25.
> 
> I am hoping my next cycle will be even shorter but from what I read about people coming off BCP there is no gaurantee. It can even become longer again for no apparent reason! I wish I never started it.Click to expand...
> 
> First was 28, then 39, then 39, and the last was 33. I only started using OPKs last cycle, so I know I Oed on day 22. Before that, not sure. (I was under the mistaken impression that this whole thing would be so easy!)
> 
> Like you, I'm hoping to shorten this one a little, but last month my luteal phase was only 10 days, so I don't want that to get any shorter! I'm just happy to be back in the "normal" range again.
> 
> I kinda wish I hadn't started either...although I think back fondly on the days of clear skin. All these hormones are giving some nasty acne.Click to expand...

Thats true, the clear skin, light periods, no cramps were nice all those years!


----------



## flylyeey

I really have never heard that it moves up Ovulation. Are you sure your cycle is not just natually becoming more "normal"?


----------



## JoycieB

flylyeey said:


> I really have never heard that it moves up Ovulation. Are you sure your cycle is not just natually becoming more "normal"?

hmm, oddly enough my first cycle on grapfruit juice my OV day went from CD16/18 to CD14, i just assumed it was the VitB complex i was taking aswell, but maybe there's something in the theory GJ moves OV!?!


----------

